# Ignorant neighbor sump pump discharge



## cgoll

A picture would help to see the area you are trying to work with.

If it is relatively small, a raised berm will keep your yard dry and give the nice neighbor a pond to splash in!


----------



## DexterII

I agree with cgoll; sounds like a perfect place to have a raised garden with an adjoinging berm. I think though that the first thing I would do is attend a planning commission meeting, keeping your cool, just as the engineer suggested, and ascertain that she can in fact continue to divert water onto your property.


----------



## 95025

DexterII said:


> I agree with cgoll; sounds like a perfect place to have a raised garden with an adjoinging berm. I think though that the first thing I would do is attend a planning commission meeting, keeping your cool, just as the engineer suggested, and ascertain that she can in fact continue to divert water onto your property.


Indeed - on all counts.

I'd suggest building a levee along your property line. Just refer to it as a raised flower bed. Let the water get 6" deep in her yard, and she might start being cooperative.


----------



## AllanJ

Quietly build the berm or levee using dense soil such as clay. Don't just make a pile of gravel because the water will go right through the gravel and come out on your side of the levee.

I would try to keep my actions as quiet and secret as long as I can.

I don't think that repairing the underground drain tile is going to help becuase the water still has to be pumped out using the sump pump. So no need to help pay for that.


----------



## oh'mike

Pictures---Just love neighbors---


----------



## Red Squirrel

I would do the levee idea, and get a permit or something in writing that certifies it as being ok, even if it's not required to have one for landscaping of that size. Just if she gives you trouble, you have something on paper. You could also just add some drainage, but I would personally prefer the passive aggressive route. It's more fun. 

See if you can also do something to attract ducks. I think it would be funny.


----------



## napsternova

OK, well it's time to revisit this situation again. Main reason is my poor little girl can't run around outside without getting sucked into the swamp that has become my backyard. The normal drainage is a swale system but the swale is bombarded all day with sump pump water so when it does rain the ground is so saturated that it just sits. Her storm drain is at the opposite corner of her yard. I'm thinking I will ultimately have to file a lawsuit.


----------



## 95025

^^ Build up the level of your yard so that the water is forced to stay on her yard.


----------



## napsternova

While that's a good suggestion I think it can be very costly seeing is it has to pass city inspection. I contacted the county but they said it was a city matter, the city said it was my problem but I can't mess with function of the swales. So... that's B.S.


----------



## 95025

napsternova said:


> While that's a good suggestion I think it can be very costly seeing is it has to pass city inspection. I contacted the county but they said it was a city matter, the city said it was my problem but I can't mess with function of the swales. So... that's B.S.


BS is right. 

If it's your problem, on your property, you can fix it. Just run a long, raised flower bed back there. Landscape it nicely. Forget to tell the city.


----------



## napsternova

That does make sense. OK, I'll keep notes on my "repair" to share.


----------



## handy man88

napsternova said:


> OK, well it's time to revisit this situation again. Main reason is my poor little girl can't run around outside without getting sucked into the swamp that has become my backyard. The normal drainage is a swale system but the swale is bombarded all day with sump pump water so when it does rain the ground is so saturated that it just sits. Her storm drain is at the opposite corner of her yard. I'm thinking I will ultimately have to file a lawsuit.


I've never seen so many turtle vents on a house before.

I don't understand why your sump is going off so frequently with the sewer drain right there on your property. Perhaps a crack in the sewer drain?


----------



## napsternova

My sump pump is just fine, my neighbors on the other hand is going off all day long. Both houses have different builders, hers was built first and that builder also developed the subdivision. Either her house has a deeper basement then mine or who knows.


----------



## handy man88

Well, with her sump going off every 10 min and her reluctance to remedy the situation with you, it will come back and bite her. Karma is a b!tch.


----------



## napsternova

Funny thing happened. It's like a Christmas Miracle. I go out this morning bright and early still pizzed about the water when low and behold, she added more drain tile so it now is pointed the other neighbor. LOL Well at least maybe for a couple weeks I can mow the yard without wearing water wings. There is still a lot of water so I'm most likely going to add a berm/water garden of sorts. Maybe she reads this board? LOL It's funny, I just contacted the city again seeking clarification regarding the bylaw.


----------

